# Headlight Conversion



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Different wiring on the LS & LT & up.


----------



## joshua909net (May 16, 2019)

Chad20101 said:


> Different wiring on the LS & LT & up.


So in short response, no?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Correct ..No


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

UPDATE!! It’s possible one of my Cruze friends did it .


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's been possible, I posted about it a while ago.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

As a premier owner i can suggest you to retrofit into your housings. Trust it, it's worth it.


----------

